# what type of bit do I need to remove rivets on a haulmark?



## P4PLABS (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out the bit type that will fir the rivets in my trailer. Ive tried t20 and it just isn't exacty what I need.....what the heck are they?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just use a square bit that fits in. For some reason none of the T-wreches fit the screws!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I had the same problem. I drove to every store in town to try and find the correct drill bit. Never did find one. I finally had to "easy out" them.


----------



## P4PLABS (Aug 10, 2008)

For anyone else having this problem and looking for the easiest way. It is a #2 square bit and haulmark even recommends it.


----------

